# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس در تهران

## raziee

با درود
شرکت فن آوری اطلاعات آریانا با آدرس اینترنتی arianaltd.com به منظور تکمیل کادر فنی خود از علاقه مندان دعوت به همکاری می نماید.

دوستانی که به برنامه نویسی تحت وب (دات نت) و برنامه نویسی های وابسته تسلط دارند لطفا رزومه خود را به آدرس raziee.hossein@gmail.com و یا از طریق فرم استخدام موجود در سایت بفرستید.

دوستانی که علاوه بر برنامه نویسی به گرافیک هم تسلط دارند در اولویت هستند.
درصورت نیاز میتوانید با شماره 22913161 تماس حاصل فرمایید.
با تشکر رضیئی

----------

